# Coccoidosis query



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

So this year I had my first real prob with coccoidosis in my fliers loft. We took a fecal test and vet determined it was cocci.

I gave chevi-kok for seven days as per instructions on the packet.

now the packet says for severe infestations to do another 5 days........

After the seven days (and their droppings got a LOT better) I waited 2 days and then took another fecal test to the vet - he said it was clear of cocci.

But their droppings are not 100% normal. The urates are still very broken up and stringy looking, not a neat cap

So my question is - 

do they still have cocci and it simply didn't show in the fecal? ie should I treat for the further 5 days?

Or are the broken urates just a lagging symptom and will get better on their own? Its been 3 days today that I stopped the chevi-kok and urates are still not normal in some of the birds.

Also one pooped a yellow urate - does cocci cause canker outbreak or is it just stress from the meds?. 

Since the moult is coming up should I treat for canker (full 7days??) anyway?

Sorry for all the questions! Its my first time dealing with coccoidosis and not sure how its supposed to go


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Have you given them probiotics after treatment was done?

That may be just what they need. It may just be a case where their good gut population is depleted, give them probiotics and see what poop looks like then.*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ThePigeonGene said:


> So this year I had my first real prob with coccoidosis in my fliers loft. We took a fecal test and vet determined it was cocci.
> 
> I gave chevi-kok for seven days as per instructions on the packet.
> 
> ...


I think it is stress from the meds, they need time to get in balance again.. ACV and probiotic for birds could be helpful.


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

No i haven't given them yet. i was waiting to do the fecal and have feed back for the vet.

I'll do so, thanks 

I also noticed one of my cocks was going crazy for the mineral powder. I guess that is because of the meds too


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

Ah, one more thing!

I was going to begin adding brewers yeast to their diet but haven't yet because they came down with cocci

I assume I have to get their gut balanced again before I risk adding it right?

Would you wait till there droppings are normal again or even longer than that to be safe? Is it a bad idea starting it so close to their moult?

Thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ThePigeonGene said:


> Ah, one more thing!
> 
> I was going to begin adding brewers yeast to their diet but haven't yet because they came down with cocci
> 
> ...


Probiotics will be very beneficial to the moult because when you get the good bacteria back in their gut they will have upsurge of nutrients that the need during this stressful time and help with immunities.

The brewers yeast has B vitamins in it to help them nutrionally, but do probiotics first-check poops, and then brewers yeast and follow up with the probiotics.


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

Skyeking said:


> Probiotics will be very beneficial to the moult because when you get the good bacteria back in their gut they will have upsurge of nutrients that the need during this stressful time and help with immunities.
> 
> The brewers yeast has B vitamins in it to help them nutrionally, but do probiotics first-check poops, and then brewers yeast and follow up with the probiotics.


Thanks for the advice


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I would not give them brewers yeast but once in awhile, due to it being yeast. Your birds should be getting most of their nutrients from a good pigeon seed mix. *


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

Skyeking said:


> *I would not give them brewers yeast but once in awhile, due to it being yeast. Your birds should be getting most of their nutrients from a good pigeon seed mix. *


How would you define once in a while?

I was going to add it once a week. 
My feed mix is pretty good I think. I changed to one with smaller seeds and corn since some of my fancies were giving me trouble with the racers mix


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ThePigeonGene said:


> How would you define once in a while?
> 
> I was going to add it once a week.


*I myself would give it once every 2 or 3 weeks, and follow with probiotics or ACV. *


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

Skyeking said:


> *I myself would give it once every 2 or 3 weeks, and follow with probiotics or ACV. *


follow as in next day or same day? Thanks

Also, I add high nutrient protein pellets during breeding and moult - should I not give brewers yeast at these times do you think? Overkill?

The pellets have plant extracts, vits, amino acids, minerals, antioxidants, selenium, B complexes, prebiotics, fatty acids, sulphurous amino acids and some others (and smell fantastic ) - but they are very high in protein and I only give them as a supplement to feed the indicated amount during breeding and moulting twice a week- though it says you can give it all year round.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ThePigeonGene said:


> follow as in next day or same day? Thanks
> 
> Also, I add high nutrient protein pellets during breeding and moult - should I not give brewers yeast at these times do you think? Overkill?
> 
> The pellets have plant extracts, vits, amino acids, minerals, antioxidants, selenium, B complexes, prebiotics, fatty acids, sulphurous amino acids and some others (and smell fantastic ) - but they are very high in protein and I only give them as a supplement to feed the indicated amount during breeding and moulting twice a week- though it says you can give it all year round.


*I would follow up with probiotics day later.

No, I would not give them at the same time, because you may be overdosing on the B complex vitamins and more. Pigeon pellets are supposed to provide all the nutrition they need.*


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

Skyeking said:


> *I would follow up with probiotics day later.
> 
> No, I would not give them at the same time, because you may be overdosing on the B complex vitamins and more. Pigeon pellets are supposed to provide all the nutrition they need.*




In that case when I have them on pelelts I will also pull the mineral powder I give them, as it is packed with vits and minerals and they like it maybe a little too much

thank you very much for your advice


----------

